# LGB American caboose lanterns



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I just saw a set of these for insane $$ on E-bay. Are they that rare (just out of stock). I bought a pair recently for less than $10 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I used these for a Bachmann JS observation car and a Bachmann caboose. Substituted LEDs for the bulbs that come with them. One thing to note is that they are out of "scale" on the large side. At least with the Bachmann cars. Yes, that is a good price.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

The prices on Ebay are some times crazy.
There are some pretty good deals.
Others "deals" can go the rather outrageous route with pricing that's so ridiculous it boggles the mind.
There's a New Bright set on Ebay right now that the seller has priced at $10,000.00.








New Bright Industrial Co., Ltd Holiday Express Toy Train Set (527-384) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New Bright Industrial Co., Ltd Holiday Express Toy Train Set (527-384) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Any takers?
It's crazy, but I just wait and check several times daily when there's something I want or need,and current pricing is more than I'm willing to pay.
I will not reward price gougers !


----------



## Jason Slenker (Sep 5, 2021)

don’t pay any attention to eBay auction prices

search completed auctions to get a reality check on what stuff sells for

you can list any item for whatever you want… what matters is the completed auction results


----------

